

How immigration reform is the latest battle for gay rights - darrellsilver
http://www.rollcall.com/news/reid_expects_menendez_will_survive_probe_pushes_immigration_gun_measures-222104-1.html

======
darrellsilver
The key paragraph comes toward the end:

 _Reid also said binational gay couples should be allowed the same family
preference privileges under the bill that heterosexual couples would receive,
although this might make passage more difficult in the Republican-controlled
House._

